# I want to replace my stock limbs on my Hoyt Gamemaster 2....



## bodell (May 12, 2009)

I know I can get better performance out of my GM2 with some after market limbs but I need help knowing what the best ones are and why......I have a 29" draw and looking for 40-50 lbs max.


----------



## bodell (May 12, 2009)

ANY help appreciated.......


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Other threads in this forum have referenced using ILF limbs on a Dorado or Gamemaster if you purchase a bushing kit from Lancaster's.


----------



## bodell (May 12, 2009)

I've read other threads about the conversion kit.......but I am more interested in what limbs perform the best for the money......Thanks for the reply though


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

wow thats a hard one to answer I bought used g-3 hoyt limbs and also hoyt 990`s for my game master here on at in the fita joad section worth 579 new and used for 250-295 both great shooters and with a 29 draw maybe buy med length ... 45 lb limbs will be 50 lbs roughly on 21 inch game master riser...


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I would call Landcaster, however; hoyt limbs are very good limbs and any gain in performance would be so little as to not be noticed by most shooters. GMll limbs are very good limbs.


----------



## gobblengrunt (May 23, 2006)

for the money, you will have a hard time beating a tradtech black max carbon limb with ilf/ hoyt conversion kit from lancaster archery. you will see a big difference in feel and performance.


----------



## bodell (May 12, 2009)

thank you for the replies...


----------

